# Dogs and Rats



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

For the people with canines, how do you work it out?

Replay knows to ignore rats, (she's afraid of them actually!) but I just got an email stating that I was approved for a litter of Border Collie puppies that will be born in June/Julyish . I'm getting my rats in February/March hopefully, so I won't have TOO much on my hands at a time (aka 'taming' two rat babies and housetraining a puppy!) 


My room is seperated to a part for the dogs. It's gated, and the puppy will be in an exercise pen while the ratties are out as will Replay. But since he/she is a herding breed, well I'm scared to say the least lol.

Note;; my dogs and rats will never be in the same room as each other out of the cages together .


----------



## Rats of Camelot (Dec 6, 2011)

Shiloh, Delilah, and Mikey haven't even noticed the rats yet. They are in my brother's room and they keep their door closed most of the time because of the cats. Personally, I think your rats would be fine if they are never out of the cage with the dog. You might want some experienced rat owners to answer this though.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My dog lives at a different house from the rats now. She used to live here, and she was not allowed near them.

She did, at one point, push open a door we thought was closed and killed a sweet old rat named Tickles. Don't let your guard down with dogs and be very careful to keep doors latched properly and the gates closed.


----------



## Mrs. Brisby (Dec 13, 2011)

Not sure why it being a herding breed worries you?  A terrier would worry me MUCH more. My Collie used to let my hamster run all over her and would just sigh and lay there, or move away if she was grumpy  She has never harmed any animal that wasn't a canine. On the other hand I would never let my little hound/terrier mix NEAR my rats/rodents, his prey drive is very high. I Just got my rats so I will start by letting them and my collie smell through the cage and then go from there if they seem to be amiable together. I assume she will get along just fine with them or avoid them. A puppy's energy level may be a safety issue of course :/ But on the other hand by the puppy being young he/she might think of them like little siblings in the long run with the proper introduction and caution! ^_^


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It's not worth the risk. Even if a dog/cat/other animal seems fine with your rats, a split second is all it would take for something to go wrong and one of them get injured or even killed. Even something like a playful bite or paw swat from a dog could break bones.


----------



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

My mom's boyfriend has a chihuahua/JRT mix - but I've learned to keep him OUT of my room due to his er, obsessive chewing disorder (Toby's OCD  ) .
Only reason I was worried was because "neurotic" sporter collie = crazy ass . But like I said, I had an older Brittany when I first got my rats as well, and I had time for both between his billions of medication. 

And of course during floor time Replay will be upstairs and the puppy will be in its cage/upstairs/outside just to be extra careful.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Thus far, I've had more problems with the cats than my cocker/poodle mix. Scrappi (the dog), has only tried her darnedest to lick the rat to death, much as she does with the cats and any other animal besides the snakes. The cats, on the other hand, are a bit more of a problem. Mew, my siamese, just seems to want to sniff and try to figure out if my rat is one of the editable ones. She tends to steal adult mice from the sink when I'm defrosting for the snakes and the rat is the same color. Mew hasn't tried anything yet. She just sniffs and walks away. Spookie, my little black cat, thinks the rat is a toy and the rat doesn't do much to discourage it. I only have a laptop, so when I'm on the computer, it's there on my lap. Of course, this creates a nice little cave. Spookie always comes up and sticks a paw in the cave. Who knows what she expects to find? I usually stick my hand under my laptop and we play a bit. Last night, she did the same with the rat, but never used any claws. The rat then proceeded to climb on my laptop and go from one side to the other of the screen playing peek-a-boo.

The problem I have is with Cassie. She seems to have a severe dislike for the small mammals. I think it's jealousy. She'll do the same with Scrappi every so often, though she cuddles up with the dog 99% of the time. She's managed to get the rat twice, but no harm. Overall, my dog is the easiest to have around the rat, but as said in previous posts Scrappi was raised with guinea pigs and knows that they're "gentle toys". That means she can sniff them, lay with them, lick them, but no horseplay like she does with the cats. The cats are "play toys", along with other dogs. There's also "looking toys", such as fish and snakes that are for looking at only. It works for us anyway.


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a golden that lives at my parents house because my apartment is way too small for her to be happy in. Anyway, I'm going home for about two weeks for break and bringing my three rats with me. My dog wouldn't hurt a fly (well I guess I can't say that, she tries to eat flies). I have a rabbit also and she is great around her so I'm sure it will be fine. Obviously it's different because my rabbit is ten times the size of my rats, but I won't be letting the girls out of their cage when the dog is around. 

I think as long as you keep them separated it will be fine. Don't take any chances... even if your dog is the gentlest dog. I know my dog would probably just want to play with the rats but sometimes she forgets she weighs 85 pounds, not 5.  Good luck! Post pics when you get your puppy, I love borders  My neighbor/ friend has one and he's so cute.


----------



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

I shall! I'm super excited. I was planning on another breeder, then got their email saying I was approved for the BEST litter ever xD . okay not the best, but the most wonderful that I've seen while looking 

My Brittany who regularly does field work and kills mice was petrified of my boys, as long as the BC doesn't think they're sheep, I think we should be fine ;D
I'd be way too scared/worried to take the risk


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrs. Brisby said:


> Not sure why it being a herding breed worries you?  A terrier would worry me MUCH more. My Collie used to let my hamster run all over her and would just sigh and lay there, or move away if she was grumpy  She has never harmed any animal that wasn't a canine. On the other hand I would never let my little hound/terrier mix NEAR my rats/rodents, his prey drive is very high. I Just got my rats so I will start by letting them and my collie smell through the cage and then go from there if they seem to be amiable together. I assume she will get along just fine with them or avoid them. A puppy's energy level may be a safety issue of course :/ But on the other hand by the puppy being young he/she might think of them like little siblings in the long run with the proper introduction and caution! ^_^


I wanted to add to this. I have a Border Collie / Whippet mix who is very good with rodents and birds under supervision but needs to be constantly reminded to not jump or paw at them. I don't think she intends to hurt them, since she plays with my cats.
I also have the half Whippet mix, and though I was told she would probably hurt my pets I left her alone a lot with my ex's rat and she was fine. But when it came to squirrels and wild birds she would kill them if she could catch them.
Terriers are instinctive to kill. My Mom has a Jack / Pit. She met my bird when she was 3 months, and tried to eat him. > >;


----------



## alangrylls55 (Feb 4, 2012)

My dog always run behind rats where he sees them but is never able to catch them


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got a collie/spitz cross and a terrier. The collie/spitz is free to roam with the rats. He doesn't care about them, but if they start running and getting excited he gets up and asks to leave the room because it disturbs him. The terrier is younger, more excitable and while I do let her sniff them while I'm holding them, I wouldn't risk letting her loose in the room with them. She'd just get too excited and want to play, and would no doubt try to chase 'em and accidentally hurt them. She wouldn't mean it, but she more than likely would cause injury. 

My old dog, Lenny...he was the best. I trusted him with everything. I used to let him sit with my hamsters when I was a kid, and one of the last pictures I have of him is him with Buffy on the night I brought her home. But Len was 12 years old, and a golden retriever. He broke my heart. 

View attachment 5506
View attachment 5507
View attachment 5508


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Babs said:


> My old dog, Lenny...he was the best. I trusted him with everything. I used to let him sit with my hamsters when I was a kid, and one of the last pictures I have of him is him with Buffy on the night I brought her home. But Len was 12 years old, and a golden retriever. He broke my heart.


That's so adorable. I love golden retrievers. A friend of mine has one who use to just sit and watch my old boys in the cage. Pretty sure she was scared of them though XD

My Dalmatian can't be trusted with any of my animals. My rats, hamster, degus and foster guinea pigs are all upstairs (out of bound for her) and behind closed doors, so she doesn't really notice them. But when she has come to my room I've taught her that paying attention to the animals is naughty, so she generally has a quick sniff of the cage then ignores them. Would never trust her with loose animals. Thankfully she doesnt notice when the rats are chilling on my shoulder, haha XD


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I have a Shar Pei. He is definitely predatory towards most smaller animals, but knows better than to eat my rats. He may sniff them if I'm holding them or follow them around if he barges in on them playing on my floor, but it appears to be more out of curiosity than anything. I had four rats around six-seven years ago who were territorial towards him and would bite him repeatedly if he sniffed them through their cage bars. A chubby hairless girl I had years ago was also dog-aggressive and would make angry "clucking" noises and chase him until he left the room. He's almost eight now, and STILL hasn't learned that those little furry things with scaly tails and whiskers can/probably will bite him. >.> *face palm* Though I'd add this


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My corgi, Mollie, absolutely loved my rattie girls.

She'd sit for hours at the cage and lick them through the bars while they would tug on her ears.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

My dachshund, Cayman, of course, being bred for hunting, wants to kill and eat my rats for sure so not only are the cages on a table, but I also baby gate the room so he cant be in there unless I am too. 
My toy poodle, Zoey, is a lover of all small things...she thinks they are all her babies. When she was younger, and I was hand raising my cat- who was a kitten then obviously, she would lay there and snuggle with Sterling to keep her warm. She also loves my rats- when I have them out, she licks them but I still never allow her with them alone. I don't take the chances!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

My staffy Boss is great with the rats, will hardly notice them and when they go up to say hello to him he gives em a quick sniff then put his head on the ground so they can climb onto him, I was always so nervous that he was going to be aggressive to them, but he does adore tiny teacup dogs that are as small as rats so maybe he thinks they are some sort of weird dog! Hah. I have come home to my youngest rat who escapes from her cage a lot snuggled up beside Boss on his bed a few times, apparently he isn't intimidating at all .


----------



## cazzie (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a Border Collie, she's absolutly fine with my boys! I trust her with any animal, best thing about border collies... they're not daft!
She'll go over to their cage and have a sniff while happily wagging her tail, my boys seem just as interested. They've never been worried about her. I guess animals just know these things! 
Just make sure you let the puppy go and have a sniff of their things and cage... curiosity is completely normal. If your calm then your pup will be. Keeping them completely isolated could lead to havoc if they were to get to each other without supervision. A Collie is bred to learn and understand. Just teach the pup right from the start, it'll soon catch on that they're friends not food!


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

I have 2 large golden retrievers. One is scared of them the other kinda ignores them. Its really funny to let my one boy go climb on him, its like a cartoon


----------



## cookiemistress (May 22, 2010)

Ive never let my rats out with the dogs but when my lurcher came nose to nose with them they were just sniffing each other but if they wont be running around with each other there shoulnt be anything to worry about.


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a 12 year old chocolate lab - well, she's technically my mum's but I look after her quite a lot - and she's never really seemed to bother too much about my ratties! I used to feel quite comfortable letting her come up and sniff around when I had them on me, and the rats didn't seem bothered either, even when the dog licked one of them right on the nose once! Haha.. 

I just got two baby ratties a week ago though and, although I don't think my dog would try to harm them, and they don't seem bothered by her (after a few days getting used to her!) I wouldn't trust letting them as close to her as I used to let my old rats, with them being speedy little unpredictable babies! I've only just plucked up the courage in the last few days to have them out and inside my dressing gown with the dog around!

Think you've just gotta suss it out depending on the situation..and I would just never leave any dog unsupervised with a rat out of his cage....obviously!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

My dogs don't pay much attention to the rats. In fact, they've learned not to poke their noses too close to the cages, or they'll get bitten!

My Shih Tzu and Pekingese/Shih Tzu mix both ignore the rats, until I block off the hallway and open the cage door for free-range time. The dogs will stand at the end of the hall and stare over the barrier at them. I have a new Collie puppy who is still very playful and I think she might accidentally hurt the rats if she got the chance, but hopefully, she won't get the chance.


----------

